# Want a FREE PlumbingZone.com T-Shirt? Here's How



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

In case you didn't already know I just had some PlumbingZone.com T-Shirts printed and they look pretty good. They have our logo on the front and say "Professional Plumber" on the back. 

Here's a photo of one.
*












So how do you get a FREE one?*
I'm going to give these out free of charge to the first 25 members that hit 250 posts *and *PM me asking for a shirt... That's it! One shirt per member. We have a mix of M, L, XL and a few XXL shirts but sizes are limited so first come first serve. This is my way of saying "THANK YOU" for being a member of this site and posting here. :thumbsup:

Once again you need to be one of the first 25 people to hit 250 posts *AND* PM your address. Anyone caught posting junk just to reach the 250 post mark will not be sent a shirt.
*
Don't feel like waiting until 250 posts? *
No problem... you can buy a shirt here: http://www.constructionoutlet.com/products/PlumbingZone.com-T%252dShirt.html

Thanks Guys

US Residence Only Please


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I might have hit 250 already.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Then your good. Just send me a PM and you get a free shirt. THANKS!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

In case anyone is wondering how many posts they have... it's listed under your name on every post.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I think my post cost should be excluded in the 25 member 1st ones to hit 250.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I think my post cost should be excluded in the 25 member 1st ones to hit 250.


Yea, Moderators get a free shirt anyways so you won't count. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

M size for me thanks. :thumbsup:

Been fun working this site.:thumbup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh come on.. M.. most of us need 3 xl


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

As long as no one is switching the tag size I am a medium.
Someone thinks its a joke changing my size labels in all my pants though, I know I was a size 30, then someone switched the tags to 32, then 34:whistling2:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I know the feeling. It started with me when I turned 30. Weird, I just know my waist is a 28. What the heck?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Man! 250 posts,that's too many. Let's say 150 posts with no misspelled werds. Doooe!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> Man! 250 posts,that's too many. Let's say 150 posts with no misspelled werds. Doooe!!


Your half way there, you can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

WOOHOO! Just barely made it! 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, so far I've had 2 orders for free shirts and I sent them both out this morning. Everyone else is going to have to wait until I get back from the Remodeling Show.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

What sizes are offered? It said the XL wasnt avalible


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out. I put the inventory amounts in the wrong box. Try again... we have 15 XL left.

Thanks.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet....


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a reminder... if you've hit the 250 post mark and want a free t-shirt send me a PM. I haven't gotten many yet.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm getting there!!!!


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Newbies*

How do we know if there are not already enough posters to take all the free shirts? Us newbies dont stand a chance.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Click Members List, then Posts. That will give you the info you seek. You still have time, but you'll have to post. And remember, don't post whore, that will get ya nowhere. Welcome to the show.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When we hit that magic number this sticky message will be unstuck, by one of us mods or by Nathan.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got some myself. Now between the pz and ct shirts I got plenty of clean ones plus a few spares in case I get wet!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I would wear one with pride:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

250 posts, guess you can now!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes I got mine also in the mail today, 

Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried to order yesterday, but my pc froze before it got through. Got an email confirmation, so I guess it went through.

Sit back and wait!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Nathan!

In a fight with my son over who gets to claim it. he says he could cut out the logos and Mama can sew them to one of HIS t-shirts. 

LOL


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Great, glad to hear it!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Oh come on.. M.. most of us need 3 xl


Yea fer sure!

How can these skinny guys turn a wrench anyhow?:laughing:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Funny thing is that we are out of Mediums...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Got mine yesterday and today. They did come in 2 shipments. Thanks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine came today:thumbsup: Thank you.

Good lookin shirt. Can't wear it to work though. Might get it dirty


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

They actually clean up pretty well but I know what you mean.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

But a dirty shirt shows you work for a living!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I got mine today. Looks Great. Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*free ?*

*ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


Man, thats like disin our colors.... dude, what gives?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


That's not a nice thing to say, they are great looking tees, I got mine.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


Hey if he want's $15 towels let him have at it


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*what *

*i was simply reminding myself i needed some towels*

*love the t-shirt when do i get mine*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That isnt what it said.... 


Pipemaster said:


> *ok wheres mine im out of towels in the truck*


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Gotta say, mine is sitting beside me right now. I don't want to get it dirty. At least until I am in Minnesota in 2 weeks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It took me about 2 minutes to burn a hole in mine. Lit a pilot light with a match. Head fell off and stuck to the shirt.  I guess it's officially a work shirt now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It took me about 2 minutes to burn a hole in mine. Lit a pilot light with a match. Head fell off and stuck to the shirt.  I guess it's officially a work shirt now.



Thats why I got a few of them!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope they are still around when i make 250


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> I hope they are still around when i make 250


I was just thinking the same thing as well, Butt hen again, 25 people might have reached 250 posts already.....I might have to just buy one, 

BTW - They are nice shirts !

Luv the logo!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

im way a head of you though


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Only 13 non-mods have reached it so far. Get posting, but do not post junk, it will be noticed. Keep the faith! They really are worth it.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey!!!!! what gives is the contest on or what?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Hey!!!!! what gives is the contest on or what?



Yes why are you asking?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I hit 250 and sent nathan my info and had not heard anything, hence that is why I was asking.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> I hit 250 and sent nathan my info and had not heard anything, hence that is why I was asking.



Send him a new PM, he might have got side tracked.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's not fair. 80% of all my posts are facetious.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I received mine today. Pretty cool, well worth the wait. THANKS NATHAN


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Great, glad you got it OK.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*Congrats Gear Jumkie*

You hit the big 250 post :thumbsup:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I forgot all about the shirts. Hmm..... I need to start posting more.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> I forgot all about the shirts. Hmm..... I need to start posting more.



Are there still shirts left, I mean, I know it was limited to 25 people, Did we hit that # yet?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We still have shirts left.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry, I posted the last message from my phone which is why it was short. 

We have 15+ shirts left although the only sizes are L, XL, and XXL. 
Not everyone who hit 250 posts wanted a shirt so that leaves the door open a little longer.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Great +1


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Sorry, I posted the last message from my phone which is why it was short.
> 
> We have 15+ shirts left although the only sizes are L, XL, and XXL.
> Not everyone who hit 250 posts wanted a shirt so that leaves the door open a little longer.


In the cart just so you know the xxl are + $3.00 even with the coupon you hand out, not sure if you knew that Nathan.

Unless its supposed to be like that I have no idea......


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, you should have gotten a refund for that. It wasn't suppose to do that. Sorry.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yea, you should have gotten a refund for that. It wasn't suppose to do that. Sorry.


Oh yea, I was only a xl anyhow , But I was playing with your cart , I am just a freak like that , must be the coder in me


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh, sorry. Someone else must have ordered the XXL then.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I ain't no coder but I know I'm stupid that I only sell T-Shirts out of a domain ConstructionOutlet.com


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Oh, sorry. Someone else must have ordered the XXL then.


Yea, I put it in the cart , the removed it, maybe it came through....



Nathan said:


> I ain't no coder but I know I'm stupid that I only sell T-Shirts out of a domain ConstructionOutlet.com


Ummmmm what?

BTW , WHY dont you link the store from here?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

getting close. hope there are still so around


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> getting close. hope there are still so around


Yea dude, I was just noticing that on another thread.

Almost


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i working on it


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> i working on it


Yea, this is true and you have been a good member as well


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

awwwwwww shucks


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Go Muck Go!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup he is almost there, I bet he will be there in a day or so


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i feel so dirty whoring tho


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

muck said:


> i feel so dirty whoring tho


just kiding all my posts are legit

:thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> just kiding all my posts are legit
> 
> :thumbup:



No No they are:

Go answer some of my threads, I have had a lot of questions today


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

250 done


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am like the CCR song,_ Keep on Chooglin_, I will hit 250 sooner or later.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

dude, 6 more babY


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

By the way, does anybody else use the phrase, *Bimbo Petite,* to mean XL? My size is *Twin Bimbo Petite*, AKA XXL


----------



## TradeQualified (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, Well I better get posting them to try and get one of those T-shirts, I'm a bit far away from 250 posts


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> Gotta say, mine is sitting beside me right now. I don't want to get it dirty. At least until I am in Minnesota in 2 weeks.


So what ya going to do here in Minnesota? Snowmobile, ice fish? We got lot's of snow right now!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I went to Uponor Level 1 training. Got really drunk, 4 times. Went to a couple "clubs" and supported college educations 20 bucks at a time.:whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Any t-shirts left? Xtra Large please! Realized I went over 250 and remembered this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

We have some shirts left but I'm not sure what size. I think we have an XL. Send me a PM and I'll put it on my to do list for tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

*T shirts look great*

hey nathan. my name is jordan funk and iam an apprentice plumber new to the site and i think those shirts are pretty sweet looking. if u want to hook me up send back a message. haha. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Only 243 posts to go funk:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

9X, 

Been losing weight.


----------



## j.funk (Mar 31, 2009)

hah yah i know. that sucks. those shirts are sweet. i dont know whether to wear it to work or out to the bar.:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

My shirt is sitting right here on my desk, I'll take a picture wearing it tomorrow and post it! Thanks again Nathan.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

wish i had a shirt , Nathan-please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XL


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ah free T-shirts. Sadly looks like I am way to late to get in on the game.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Can't wait to see it.


I thought I better take that picture before I get it all dirty! JK:laughing: I'll have it posted by tomorrow night!:thumbsup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

If It Gets Dirty Turn It Inside Out And It Will Say: Gnibmulp Enoz.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Close,

enoZ gnibmulP


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

i want a shirt!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

How about a 6X, Long to cover those hair trails to my special man cleavage?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> 9X,
> 
> Been losing weight.


 
Me too! :thumbup:


4X :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

leak1 said:


> If It Gets Dirty Turn It Inside Out And It Will Say: Gnibmulp Enoz.


Close! Actually more like...

enoZ gnibmulP :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Close but this is how it will really look.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Close but this is how it will really look.


Thats it! Dead nutz! :thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually it does the same thing when using the mirror! LOL


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Too much flash, try it again:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice shirt man. I got one just like it somewhere.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nice shirt man. I got one just like it somewhere.


bUt hE sEnt minE wIth the lOgo bAcKWarDS.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ass backwaards?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moved all off topic post to here.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/moose-goose-3586/


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Why did you do that, not like this is a HOT topic anymore, now i am confused.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Why did you do that, not like this is a HOT topic anymore, now i am confused.


This is a sticky post, about t-shirts, lets keep in at that.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So Now that I am so close to the 250 mark, are there any shirts left?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

why do all plumbers have gotees


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

rotated it for ya...........


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey that picture resembles me! LOL That's really cool, howdy do dat?


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Hey that picture resembles me! LOL That's really cool, howdy do dat?


rotated horizontal in adobe photoshop CS4, most cameras have a timer so you can set it for say 10 seconds or so and then move in front of it to take your own pic, plus you eliminate the flash glare from, the mirror.

:thumbup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> rotated horizontal in adobe photoshop CS4, most cameras have a timer so you can set it for say 10 seconds or so and then move in front of it to take your own pic, plus you eliminate the flash glare from, the mirror.
> 
> :thumbup:


Not mine, I have one of the old style type cameras, no timer. Thanks for the rotation, I'm good to go now!:thumbup:


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> So Now that I am so close to the 250 mark, are there any shirts left?


Yes, there are a few left.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yes, there are a few left.


I hit 250 finally about 2 weeks or so ago. I was never offered one.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> I hit 250 finally about 2 weeks or so ago. I was never offered one.


 Read the first post you have to PM Nathan to get one.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

FYI... I only have L and XL shirts left. I do have about 6 more though so I must have ordered extra. I'll keep giving them away until I run out so send me a PM when you reach 250 posts.

Thanks!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Got my shirt yesterday. I will post a pic later. Right now I am to dirty to even touch it. Of course my daughter is home for the weekend and wants to steal the shirt.


----------

